# Predator Lure?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just ran across this press release and it sounds like this lure kit could be another trick in our bags. I use my own deer "P" collected from yellow snow in my over-winter brassica food plots, but only as cover. Never ran across anything like this commercially. Any thoughts?

Those crazy Yoopers I hunted with, Bob Patrick and Tom Osborne, had a concoction called Boz juice, but they never divulged its contents. Bob said he'd put the stuff on his clothes once for hunting and remembered he needed to go to the bank. Once inside,he found a long line, but as the smell permeated the room, everyone allowed him to go to the front of the line.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You can use some of these tricks I guess if a person is desperate. As for putting any kind of animal lure on your person hoping to lure animals in, is also living on the edge of insanity( unless there are no man killing predators in ones backyard you may be safe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I *never *put it on my person or even decoys. But, I still think there's a place for this stuff.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

But so many hunters will put it on themselves, not thinking of the outcome!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You haven't met Bob ! LOL


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I would give it a try.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> But so many hunters will put it on themselves, not thinking of the outcome!!!!!!


People are stupid.....alot.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If a hunter puts it all over himself AND gets mauled by a deer --he was either asleep, on drugs, or NOT a hunter--which also covers all the afore mentioned. That deer would have been dropped at least 50 yards away with me---just sayin!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

bones44 said:


> You haven't met Bob ! LOL


 This will provide a bit of insight. Coyote crazy Bob Patrick, maker of some fine calls, too (and a member here). And, he hunts in some wild areas in the eastern Upper Peninsula of Michigan. One stinky, effective sniper. Oh, yeah. That's a real coyote hat - head and all.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He's a character and glad to have met him. I have a few of his calls.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

The sound coming from my calls is the lure I use. I've tried various scents over the years and never could justify the cost or inconvenience.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

youngdon said:


> yah......but it certainly cuts down on the competition!!!lol


yea, just check out the picture he posted earlier in the cabin.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I use coyote urine on the topper of my Mojo Critter. But that's it. I always setup to play the wind in my favor or I move on to another spot.


----------

